

Now, Criminal Probe Against Goldman Sachs - sree_nair
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN298932920100430
Now, Criminal Probe Against Goldman Sachs
======
hoop
This will carry on until the elections, I don't think we'll see much come out
of it (and we shouldn't)

~~~
hga
Very possibly not past the final vote on the financial/Internet (FTC)/lots of
other stuff in 1,300??? pages bill.

Goldman is a big primary dealer in Treasury securities. As long as Team Obama
is borrowing a new 1.5 trillion a year and rolling over a half trillion in
short maturity debt every month, they're not going to roil this market by
executing Goldman (an indictment for a firm like Goldman is an instant death
sentence, see Arthur Anderson, the shell of which eventually won).

Well, unless they're _really_ stupid. Bill Clinton sure didn't like being
constrained by the bond market, but he accepted reality.

